# en gros



## tom29

Buenas noches otra vez

Quisiera saber como se dice "en gros" : 

"en gros, il est cassé !"

En resumen/si entiendo bien, esta roto !


Que es la traducion la mas fiel ? las precedentes me parecen muy formal.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## shaky

"En resumen" me parece muy acertada. Pero si lo que buscas es algo más coloquial, yo usaría "vaya", pero hay que añadir entonces un "que":

"Vaya, que está roto"

O también:

"Vamos, que está roto"


----------



## tom29

Porque hay que anadir un "que" ?


----------



## GURB

Ce "que" sert à renforcer; il est d'un usage courant dans ce type de construction et suppose l'ellipse d'un verbe du type decir, afirmar etc...Ici *Vaya*, (te digo, te aseguro, te afirmo...) *que está roto*.
Sin más.


----------



## yserien

En resumidas cuentas, está roto.
O sea que está roto. 
Observa que en español también se puede decir a groso modo como fruto de un examen rápido y superficial sobre algo sin mayor relevancia.


----------



## shaky

Qué difícil lo del "que"... Menos mal que lo ha explicado GURB (yo creo que bastante acertadamente), porque yo no habría sabido cómo hacerlo...
¡Gracias!


----------



## PERSEE

GURB said:


> Ce "que" sert à renforcer; il est d'un usage courant dans ce type de construction et suppose l'ellipse d'un verbe du type decir, afirmar etc...Ici *Vaya*, (te digo, te aseguro, te afirmo...) *que está roto*.
> Sin más.



C'est l'une des étranges beautés de l'espagnol... avec les deux verbes "être" et tant d'autres choses encore !

Quand quelqu'un, dans une pièce, entend qu'on lui demande quelque chose, mais qu'il n'a pas entendu quoi, il peut répondre : “¿Que qué... ?". Je ne sais même pas s'il faut mettre aussi un accent graphique sur le premier "que"... (Je précise, avant une éventuelle mise au point, que j'ai souvent entendu ce "Que qué...? au Mexique et que je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit panhispanique !)


----------



## tom29

Lo que entiendo por "en gros" : 

- Il ne marche plus très bien.
- En gros il est cassé !

- Ya no funciona muy bien
- vaya que esta roto ! / en resumen esta roto !

esta bien asi ?


----------



## shaky

Sí, tom29, está bien, pero mete una coma entre "vaya" y "que". O, en el caso de la segunda frase, pon una después de "resumen" (en este caso el "que" es opcional, pero yo lo metería). ¡¡Un saludo!!


----------



## shaky

PERSEE said:


> “¿Que qué... ?". Je ne sais même pas s'il faut mettre aussi un accent graphique sur le premier "que"... (Je précise, avant une éventuelle mise au point, que j'ai souvent entendu ce "Que qué...? au Mexique et que je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit panhispanique !)



Sí, en España también se usa. Y sí, la acentuación es correcta, a mi parecer...
C'est beau l'espagnol, c'est vrai...


----------



## tom29

Moi aussi je kiff à donf

gracias otra vez por sus respuestas


----------



## Mirelia

Me parece importante añadir que el "vaya" a que se alude en muchas respuestas, es una expresión del español de España. En Argentina no se utiliza, y me temo que en muchas otras regiones de América latina tampoco. En cambio, entiendo que "en resumen" sí suena natural para cualquier hispanohablante.


----------



## tom29

Si es verdad, nunca escuché "vaya" en Peru o charlando con un "latino".


----------



## GURB

Salut Tom
Dans mon post précédent j'avais simplement répondu à ta question, pourquoi "que" dans une traduction proposée par Shaky mais je n'avais pas donné mon avis.
Vaya ne convient pas; en resumen me semble acceptable ou alors "sin entrar en detalles, está roto".
Bonsoir


----------



## tom29

Ok

entonces "vaya que esta roto" seria mas bien "ca alors, il est cassé" que "en gros il est cassé". En resumen  es mas bien una exclamacion que una deduccion !


----------



## GURB

vaya que esta roto" seria mas bien "ca alors, il est cassé" que "en gros il est cassé"
Oui, tout à fait
Bye


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"En resumidas cuentas, está roto", "resumiendo, está roto".
Saludos


----------



## shaky

No quiero se pesada con el "vaya", porque "en resumen" parece ser que es la solución más aceptada y me parece bien. Pero me gustaría aclarar que el vaya exclamativo del que habláis sería el de la frase "Vaya, está roto" (Ça alors, c'est cassé), pero para mí "Vaya, que está roto" es otra forma de decir "en resumen", pero más coloquial. Por lo menos, yo lo entiendo así en lenguaje hablado, aunque quizás en escrito faltando la entonación, tenéis razón y no queda tan claro...

Saludos. 
shaky


----------



## Wanda_Brown

shaky said:


> No quiero se pesada con el "vaya", porque "en resumen" parece ser que es la solución más aceptada y me parece bien. Pero me gustaría aclarar que el vaya exclamativo del que habláis sería el de la frase "Vaya, está roto" (Ça alors, c'est cassé), pero para mí "Vaya, que está roto" es otra forma de decir "en resumen", pero más coloquial. Por lo menos, yo lo entiendo así en lenguaje hablado, aunque quizás en escrito faltando la entonación, tenéis razón y no queda tan claro...
> 
> Saludos.
> shaky



De acuerdo con Shaky, este "vaya, que" no es exclamativo, sino taxativo. Está roto y punto.

Saludos

Laura


----------



## ::tinta::

Perdón. Aunque es un hilo viejo, quisiera agregar que no sólo no se usa "vaya" en Argentina (ni en ningún otro lugar de América), sino que lo del "que" también es un rasgo típico del español ibérico. En América Latina *no se usa*. Nosotros diríamos "uy" (o "mira", o "epa", o cualquier exclamacioón) seguido directamente de la afirmación: "Uy, se rompió (o se ha roto) el vaso", etc.
Saludos!


----------



## Gévy

Hola tinta:

Este "uy" se escribe "huy". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Johnsyncrony

todo lo que tengo de esta frase es C'est en gros le programme d l'UMP

es ggrande el programa de... ???


----------



## swift

Hola:

A muy grandes rasgos, grosso modo, en grandes líneas.



Saludos,

swift


----------

